# Questions about getting dog spayed



## tootsiesmum (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi, I am hoping somebody can advise me on getting my dog spayed. She had a phantom pregnancy after her last season and has just come into season again so I am on the look out this time as she was really depressed last time. The vet advised getting her spayed but said that I had to wait 6 weeks after her season before they could operate and then only if she wasnt having another pahntom pregnancy. 
Will her personality change if I get her spayed? and how long will it take for her to get over the operation? I am just looking for advice really on others experiences with spaying.

Thanks


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

Had one of my collies spayed and the next day she was ready to play back to her old self and also she hasnt changed she is still her silly self


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

The only thing that can be a problem after spaying is there tendancy to put on weight so you have to be carefull not to overfeed . it should not affect personality or any other aspect of the dog , also reduces the risk of mamary cancer , in rare cases it can make a bitch incontanent or have a reduced bladder controll btu this is not common and mostly in older dogs .


----------



## puppywalker (Feb 25, 2008)

tootsiesmum said:


> Hi, I am hoping somebody can advise me on getting my dog spayed. She had a phantom pregnancy after her last season and has just come into season again so I am on the look out this time as she was really depressed last time. The vet advised getting her spayed but said that I had to wait 6 weeks after her season before they could operate and then only if she wasnt having another pahntom pregnancy.
> Will her personality change if I get her spayed? and how long will it take for her to get over the operation? I am just looking for advice really on others experiences with spaying.
> 
> Thanks


No her personality will not change at all,you will have to watch her weight though.
Heather my last Guide Dog pup,slept all night and was rareing to go the next,but you have to keep them quiet and no jumping allowed,gentle LEAD walks till the stitches come out or dissolve(Heather only had 3 stitches) 10 days.Then all should be fineHope this helps.


----------



## Katherna (Feb 20, 2008)

All the female dogs I've had, and my parents have had have all been spayed. We've never come across any changes in personality and not experienced any weight issues either. My WSD was bouncing around the next day after her op you'd never had known she'd been spayed.


----------



## Angelicats (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi.
Just because she as had one phantom pregnancy, doesn`t mean she will have another.


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

high protein food can make them have one 
thats one of the reasons we dont feed high protein food to dallies along with other reasons,
but when you do get her done she will not need as much food and your have to watch her weight,


----------



## BlackCat (Feb 17, 2008)

I think one of the most difficult things after spaying is trying to keep the dog quiet afterwards! It's a huge operation that they go through yet healthy dogs recover remarkably quickly but they do need to be kept reasonably calm afterwards during their recovery. As mentioned, monitoring weight/diet is a must.


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

I recently had one of my bitches spayed and it brought her to life!
She did put on a huge amount of weight and is still on a diet now but we have never seen her so playfull and full of beans!
She's still herself but with more energy and is less moody


----------



## tootsiesmum (Mar 10, 2008)

Thankyou for the replies everybody 
I will pop her into the vets and get it sorted out with them and I will keep an eye on her weight in the future  I was only worried about phantom pregnancy as the vet told me that some dogs are prone to them which was why they advised me to get her spayed. 
Once again - thankyou for all of your advice


----------



## tootsiesmum (Mar 10, 2008)

Right then - time to resurrect this thread as the big day is Monday 

So I am now wondering what to expect after the op and how to best care for toots. Can anybody give me any advice? or am I just being daft and over protective


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

I think you ,l find she will be fine , i have booked Jessie in a week on thursday to have her done , was going to get both of them done at the same time but sods law Daisy has come into season , I guess youve had all the info from your vets about starving ect before she goes in , im sure all will be fine think its easier on smaller dogs as the anesthetic is lighter and recovery quicker , Daisy had some ex rays after xmas and she had to be sedated , she had 2 little shaved patches on her front legs and when i picked her up she was a bit wobbly on her legs but youl be able to carry yours Daisy is 29 kilo she had to walk ( stagger ) she was a bit cold and disorientated for a while and she ate a little later on the eve but she wasnt sick and was fine the next day . i guess you just have to make sure she doesnt jump up and keeps calm for a few days , fingers crossed for you i,ll be posting similar thread no doubt in a week or so lol.


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

I wouldn't worry about her personality changing- there is absolutely no risk of that- it just means that she isn't going to be harassed by entire males and pups. 
I don't think it is true that dogs have a tendency to get fat after neutering- only if you feed them too much. Entire/ un spayed dogs are naturally lean ( forget reason why?)
I wouldn't be to concerned about her recovery from the op- it is a very low risk one, she might be groggy for about 48 hours after the op but she will be back to her old self in no time. Females do take a little longer to recover than males in some cases but then, the op is totally different!
Hope all goes well- sure it will do


----------



## tootsiesmum (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks Andrea - I am going to be a nervous wreck on Monday, have always been one of lifes worriers 
Yes they have said no food from the night before and I have to drop her off at 09.00 which is a bit of a pain dropping her off at that time as the roads are going to be a nightmare at that time on a Monday morning. I normally put Toots in a cage in the car so I think I will take it in with us and see if they will put her in it after the op so that she is in her familiar surroundings. I am also wondering if she will have one of them big collar things to stop her getting at the stitches. 
Reminds me of when we used to have a rabbit and had her spayed - she managed to open up the wound on a bank holiday weekend  then it got an infection and she had to go back in for another op to remove the sloughy tissue honestly if anything can go wrong then it will with my pets


----------



## tootsiesmum (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words Lemmsy - The Vet said that it is normally bigger dogs like Labradors that tend to put weight on after spaying. Toots doesnt eat much but will keep an eye on her post op


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2008)

Good Luck,
I'm sure she will be fine.
My bitch had to have an emergency spay 6 weeks ago after developing pyometra,but that was a complicated one,but she came through it fine.
She was on metacam for pain relief and AB's.They did give her a collar to wear but we never put it on her and she never bothered with her stitches.

She was on limited exercise for 10 days,two short walks a day of 10 mins,then we started building it up again.She wasn't allowed up the stairs etc and we were told to take out to the garden onlead,(we never did this because otherwise she wouldn't have gone to the toilet lol)

Just take things nice and easy with her,fingers crossed Keep us posted!!!


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

tootsiesmum said:


> Thanks for the kind words Lemmsy - The Vet said that it is normally bigger dogs like Labradors that tend to put weight on after spaying. Toots doesnt eat much but will keep an eye on her post op


Oh yes both of ours are Labs .


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

andrea 35 said:


> Oh yes both of ours are Labs .


uh oh- quick thinking needed here tootsiesmum!lol

Seriously though I don't think thats particually true as my relative has 4 ( sometimes 5/6 as fosters) labs and non of them put on weight when she had them castrated/ spayed. I think just have to watch wat u give them- whatever the breed
Best of luck for the op- she will be absolutely fine and much better for it- although she may not agree straight away. Bless her!


----------



## tootsiesmum (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks Sallyanne - glad yours recovered well ( I remember that thread - didnt realise it was that long ago though  ) thanks for the tip about the stairs - will keep an eye on that as Toots follows me everywhere so will have to lift her up and down. Might have to be careful at the back door step too. I walk Toots once a day normally so might split that into 2 small 10 minute walks onto the grassed area next to my house. I will keep her on a lead for the first few days too.
This is really helping - honestly 
LOL @ Andrea - but they are such lovely dogs


----------



## tootsiesmum (Mar 10, 2008)

Well I dropped her off at 9am this morning. I walked into the office and realised that Toots had plonked her bum down outside  The vet checked her over just to make sure she was over the phantom pregnancy, then she weighed her and she was 1.8kilos? or pounds? ( not sure ). They are going to phone me at lunchtime to let me know how she got on and then phone this afternoon when I can pick her up. I hope she is alright........... my poor baby 
We are going camping this weekend and I only thought last night about Tootsies recovery and taking her away  the vet said it should be ok as long as it is not too muddy and not to let her in water, so we should be ok as Toots doesnt 'do' water or mud  I will just have to see how she is this week and can always cancel. 
Will keep you updated


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

tootsiesmum said:


> Well I dropped her off at 9am this morning. I walked into the office and realised that Toots had plonked her bum down outside  The vet checked her over just to make sure she was over the phantom pregnancy, then she weighed her and she was 1.8kilos? or pounds? ( not sure ). They are going to phone me at lunchtime to let me know how she got on and then phone this afternoon when I can pick her up. I hope she is alright........... my poor baby
> We are going camping this weekend and I only thought last night about Tootsies recovery and taking her away  the vet said it should be ok as long as it is not too muddy and not to let her in water, so we should be ok as Toots doesnt 'do' water or mud  I will just have to see how she is this week and can always cancel.
> Will keep you updated


Aww bless. I sure she'll absoluteful fine. As has been said, when u get up back try to restrict her jumping up and going uo and down stairs.


----------



## tootsiesmum (Mar 10, 2008)

I have just been to collect her - poor thing in that nasty horrible collar. They said it has to stay on for 10 days - dont know how we are going to cope with that as Tootsie eats and drinks when she wants and not at set times  they have given me one tablet that I have to try to cut into 4 - which is not ideal either  also they said just to feed her something bland tonight so I will try her on scrambled egg as they said that should be alright. I carried her into the garden but she wasnt bothered so have put her in her bed in the living room where she can see me and wrapped her blankie round her.
Heres a pic of my brave little soldier


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

Awww bless!!
I bet she is perfecting the "look what you've done to me!"- cheeky little monkey!
What the vet said about giving her something bland is quite normal. I remember when I took my collie home, him having being castrated the vet told us to give him only two table spoons worth of food as I think the anesthetic that they give them can sometimes give the dogs diarreah. I would gradually buold up the amount you give her over the next few days. 
Best of luck- don't worry she will be bright as a button in a day or so's time!


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2008)

So glad she's ok,I was thinking of you both today.

Gentle hugs xx
You could always take her collar off and just see what she's like without it.Meg was supposed to wear hers but we never put it on her,she never bothered with her stitches.


----------



## tootsiesmum (Mar 10, 2008)

awwww thanks Lemmsy - she is having a nap now. I dont think we will be going out for even a short walk later - will just lift her in and out of the garden. I can just see me spoon feeding her over the next 10 days with that collar on though  there must be an easy way to slip it on and off lol but I suppose if it was that easy it wouldnt be much use would it


----------



## tootsiesmum (Mar 10, 2008)

oooooo sorry sallyanne - we cross posted there. I think I will try to take it off and keep a close eye on her - will put it back on for overnight when I am asleep. I think she is too drousy to do anything today anyway - bless


----------



## tootsiesmum (Mar 10, 2008)

Well I have just hand fed her a scrambled egg and she was famished bless her. Still will not drink though. I have taken her collar off and she has tried a couple of times to have a lick but stops as soon as I say leave - will definately have to put it back on for bedtime and keep a close eye on her. Hopefully she might pick up a bit now she has eaten as she is just drifting in and out of sleep and looks so bedraggled


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

tootsiesmum said:


> Well I have just hand fed her a scrambled egg and she was famished bless her. Still will not drink though. I have taken her collar off and she has tried a couple of times to have a lick but stops as soon as I say leave - will definately have to put it back on for bedtime and keep a close eye on her. Hopefully she might pick up a bit now she has eaten as she is just drifting in and out of sleep and looks so bedraggled


Don't worry about her being sleepy the anesthetic may still not have worn off in fact I believe it can take as long as 12 hours to wear off fully. 
It's good she has eaten something- it shows that she hasn't lost her appetite lol!
Although saying that I guess that's cus she hasn't eaten since yesterday her having being "starved" before the op.
She will be right as rain soon i'm sure


----------



## tootsiesmum (Mar 10, 2008)

I have just carried her in her bed out to the garden - she tried to get up but her back end is still a bit wobbly so she just sat there in the sun sniffing the air  When we came back in she tried to get out of her bed and stumbled over to me so I have now got her curled up on my knee. She did manage a little grumble at some visitors for my neighbours that walked past my window so hopefully is geting back to her old self again. Still wont drink anything though even though I am holding her water bowl up to her mouth


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

tootsiesmum said:


> I have just carried her in her bed out to the garden - she tried to get up but her back end is still a bit wobbly so she just sat there in the sun sniffing the air  When we came back in she tried to get out of her bed and stumbled over to me so I have now got her curled up on my knee. She did manage a little grumble at some visitors for my neighbours that walked past my window so hopefully is geting back to her old self again. Still wont drink anything though even though I am holding her water bowl up to her mouth


If you are really worried about her drinking try dipping some on your finger and letting her lick it. I wouldn't worry though- when she is really thirsty she will drink


----------



## tootsiesmum (Mar 10, 2008)

I have just hand fed her some plain pasta ( also recommended by the vet ) she is soooooo hungry bless her but will still not drink from her water bowl. I held an ice cube for her but she only licked it a few times  I will just have to keep trying with her. I took her out into the garden again but she wouldnt walk - just plonked her bum down on the grass and looked at me  I am carrying her around in her blankie so that I am not lifting her and causing her pain - she had better not get used to this  
I will have to give the vet a ring tomorrow to find out when I can put her back onto her normal food - forgot to ask today  also will speak to them if she is still not drinking water. Actually I have goats milk in and she loves that so will ask if I can give her that too. 
Will try her in the garden again soon then have a go at putting her collar back on ready for bed


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

tootsiesmum said:


> I have just hand fed her some plain pasta ( also recommended by the vet ) she is soooooo hungry bless her but will still not drink from her water bowl. I held an ice cube for her but she only licked it a few times  I will just have to keep trying with her. I took her out into the garden again but she wouldnt walk - just plonked her bum down on the grass and looked at me  I am carrying her around in her blankie so that I am not lifting her and causing her pain - she had better not get used to this
> I will have to give the vet a ring tomorrow to find out when I can put her back onto her normal food - forgot to ask today  also will speak to them if she is still not drinking water. Actually I have goats milk in and she loves that so will ask if I can give her that too.
> Will try her in the garden again soon then have a go at putting her collar back on ready for bed


If i remember rightly from my lad, you need to wean them back on to normal food by giving them gradually larger amounts of normal food at first perhaps mixed with bland food.


----------



## tootsiesmum (Mar 10, 2008)

A little update 

I knew she was going to be a pain  she still refuses to drink water so I am feeding her drops on the end of my finger and if I take the collar off ( which I am trying to do as much as possible as it cant be comfortable for her ) she goes straight for her stitches  she isnt walking properly - gets a few paces then plonks her bum down. I had to clean out my car this morning so I put her in her bed and carried it outside - she did give an attempt at barking at my neighbour ( normally would go up to him barking ) so she is at least getting back to her old self a little  Eating is fine - although I have still had to hand feed her scrambled egg and pasta so far today as she has turned her nose up at her dog food. Ah and she has perfected the 'what have you done to me' look  I have spoken to the Nurse at the Vets as the tablet crumbled to bits this morning when I tried to split it into four  she said not to worry too much about the water for now. I will take her out for a little walk later, just to the land next to my house and see how she gets on - Im sure she will want to go out when she see's her lead


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

tootsiesmum said:


> A little update
> 
> I knew she was going to be a pain  she still refuses to drink water so I am feeding her drops on the end of my finger and if I take the collar off ( which I am trying to do as much as possible as it cant be comfortable for her ) she goes straight for her stitches  she isnt walking properly - gets a few paces then plonks her bum down. I had to clean out my car this morning so I put her in her bed and carried it outside - she did give an attempt at barking at my neighbour ( normally would go up to him barking ) so she is at least getting back to her old self a little  Eating is fine - although I have still had to hand feed her scrambled egg and pasta so far today as she has turned her nose up at her dog food. Ah and she has perfected the 'what have you done to me' look  I have spoken to the Nurse at the Vets as the tablet crumbled to bits this morning when I tried to split it into four  she said not to worry too much about the water for now. I will take her out for a little walk later, just to the land next to my house and see how she gets on - Im sure she will want to go out when she see's her lead


Try putting a small t-shirt on her have you got any young children close by a babygro would be great stop her having a go at the stitches, and also mix a little bit of glucose into her water and if that fails equal parts of condensed milk and water just to try and get some liquid down her!!


----------



## tootsiesmum (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks Tashi - I will have a go with the T Shirt, we have one that my daughter got for her but she didnt like to wear it - now where did I put it  I might try that milk suggestion with goats milk and water as I have some goats milk and she does like it


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

tootsiesmum said:


> Thanks Tashi - I will have a go with the T Shirt, we have one that my daughter got for her but she didnt like to wear it - now where did I put it  I might try that milk suggestion with goats milk and water as I have some goats milk and she does like it


It is worth a try with the milk I dont like it when they dont drink


----------



## tootsiesmum (Mar 10, 2008)

tashi said:


> It is worth a try with the milk I dont like it when they dont drink


I know - I would rather she drank than ate  have put the T Shirt on and it just abot covers the stitches so will see how we get on with that. I refuse to walk her in it though


----------



## tootsiesmum (Mar 10, 2008)

Yeessssssss - she drank the water and milk  hates me even more for making her wear a stupid T Shirt but Yeessssss she had drink


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

tootsiesmum said:


> Yeessssssss - she drank the water and milk  hates me even more for making her wear a stupid T Shirt but Yeessssss she had drink


now she has taken a drink cut the milk down until she is back to just the water and she wont hate you but you will still need to put the collar back on when you are not around


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

tootsiesmum said:


> I know - I would rather she drank than ate  have put the T Shirt on and it just abot covers the stitches so will see how we get on with that. I refuse to walk her in it though


O yay! There u go she drank eventually!
Poor little poppet-feeling a bit under the weather and sorry for herself. I sure she'll be feeling like her old self again soon


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2008)

Glad to hear she's doing ok,
I got the what have you done to me look too 
Give her a few more days and you will see a real improvement


----------



## tootsiesmum (Mar 10, 2008)

I hope so SallyAnne - we are supposed to be going camping at the weekend


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

tootsiesmum said:


> I hope so SallyAnne - we are supposed to be going camping at the weekend


She'll recover within a couple of days- you seem to forget that she still has to *master *the "what have you done to me?" look!!! lol


----------



## tootsiesmum (Mar 10, 2008)

oh she has that look down to a T  
Just took her for a short walk - got to the part where I normally take her off lead and she plonked her bum down LOL she wouldnt move till I took her off lead. She was fine though, didnt over do it. I have put her T Shirt back on and she is curled up on my lap - hopefully have a quieter night tonight


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

tootsiesmum said:


> oh she has that look down to a T
> Just took her for a short walk - got to the part where I normally take her off lead and she plonked her bum down LOL she wouldnt move till I took her off lead. She was fine though, didnt over do it. I have put her T Shirt back on and she is curled up on my lap - hopefully have a quieter night tonight


bless her! she obviously has her walks and u sussed. clever dog


----------



## tootsiesmum (Mar 10, 2008)

Just another update on Toots.
Yesterday she was not happy at all but I worked out later on that it was because of the T Shirt - she really was not happy wearing it lol so as soon as I took it off she managed to drag herself out of her bed  Today she has been pretty much back to normal and doesnt seem to be in any pain but still trying to get at the stitches so I need eyes in the back of my head  the T shirt at least kept her off the stitches but she was not happy in it so it had to go. I am still putting the collar on at night but felt sorry for her last night so she slept on my bed  oh dear there goes the 'pack leader' training  I think she is just trying to lick the stitches and has managed to lick the area a few times when I havent been watching but hopefully it shouldnt cause a problem now as it is a few days since the op. 
Thanks for all the advice and support


----------

